# Nissan Exalta Grandeur (Phil.version of the Pulsar)



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

How much horses does it have?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Length (mm) 4470/Width (mm) 1710/Height (mm) 1440
Wheelbase (mm) 2535
Lay-Out Front-engine, front-wheel drive; 4-door sedan, 5-seater
Engine 1.6 DOHC VTC (Valve Timing Control) 16-valve inline-4
Maximum Output (bhp / rpm) 115 / 6000
Maximum Torque (Nm / rpm) 149 / 4000
Curb Weight (kg.) n/a
Transmission 4-speed automatic
Front Suspension McPherson Strut
Rear Suspension Multi-Link Beam
Front Brakes Vented Disc
Rear Brakes Solid Disc
Wheels (f & r) Alloy 14 x 5.5 J
Tires (f & r) Yokohama S306 185 / 65 HR 14
Safety Equipment Driver airbag; ABS (Anti-Lock Braking System); EBD (Electronic Brake Force Distribution); BAS (Brake Assist); rear-back-up sensors; speed sensing door locks 
Standard Equipment Chrome tailpipe finisher; power steering, door locks, windows and mirrors; wood interior trim and accents; chrome surround instrumentation gauges; leather and wood combination steering wheel with controls; all-leather interior; 6-inch LCD pop-up display; automatic climate control; stereo cassette with 6-disc CD / VCD trunk mounted changer with 6-speaker system; rear side and rear window sunshade; hands-free audio-phone system 

Heres da specs bro.It has a QG engine.


----------

